# Best (CRT) monitor?



## TopCat99 (Nov 3, 2002)

OK, I'm sick of rebuilding the PSU in this monitor. It's time for a new one.

So what brand(s) do yinz guys/y'all recommend? As I manage to kill them in a matter of two or three years anyway, I'm not lookig for something that costs as much as a new car.

Basically, as long as it's at least 17" with a crisp picture (I got bifocals at age 20--'nuff said), and can do 85 Hz at 1024x768, I'm happy.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

I picked up a refurbished Nokia 21" 445xi from overstock.com for $299 last year which is absolutely brilliant. My husband didn't want such a huge monitor, so we went to Best Buy and he got a Samtron 75V for $179 with a $50 mail in rebate. We both run them at 1024x768 I run mine at 95Hz and he runs his at 85hz. On my .NET server I have a 7 year old Sampo AlphaScan 17mx which is still going strong. It's obviously not used for gaming (since it's a server O/S) but it still works fine with no burn in.

Nokia Monitors since got taken over by ViewSonic and I've heard nothing but great reviews about ViewSonics, but just couldn't afford their prices. But I wouldn't swap my 445xi for anything.

Cari
www.coribright.com


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

I know you said CRT, but if you want something on your eyes, get a 15" flat panel (which has almost the same viewable area as a 17" CRT). Far easier on your eyes...


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Flat Panel easier on the eyes???????

I don't think that Flat Panel is as easy on the eyes. I've suppored Monitors side by side and a good CRT will always be sharper and cheaper than a Flat Panel monitor (at least for the next few years). Only reason for a FlatPanel is if you want to save desk space (as a 19" or 21" CRT monitor takes up way tooo much desk space).

Find a nice Trinitron quality Flat Screen (Flat screen is different than flat panel monitor). Sony makes nice ones, there are alternatives to Trinitron tech that are perfectly as good.

Just some examples from Comp USA (lots to pick from) Probably better to go see them in person before you decide. I think the Trinitron is worth the extra $100, but take a look for yourself.

Viewsonic 17" PerfectFlat® $219
http://www.compusa.com/products/product_info.asp?product_code=282249

Viewsonic 19" PerfectFlat® $299
http://www.compusa.com/products/product_info.asp?product_code=286623

NEC-Mitsub AccuSync™ $209 (after rebate)
http://www.compusa.com/products/product_info.asp?product_code=50079229

Sony 17" Multiscan® FD Trinitron® CRT $299
http://www.compusa.com/products/product_info.asp?product_code=290801

Sony 19" Multiscan® FD Trinitron® CRT $399
http://www.compusa.com/products/product_info.asp?product_code=290800


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

As gcutler says.... Flat screen Trinitrons are the best IMO. I'd spend the extra hundred on a Sony over a viewsonic anyday. Flat panels are getting better, but they are still not there compared to a Trinitron flat screen.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

gcutler, I've always found flat panels much more comfortable for long periods of use, and I know many others who feel the same way. It's personal preference though. I'd say you should go with what makes you happy when you see it in the store. I wouldn't dismiss an LCD though if you need something easy on your eyes. They have no flicker, they have a very solid image (no "jitter"), and tend to be crisper. The image is especially solid and crisp only if you're using DVI of course...


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

As long as you are refresh rate of 85 hz, a CRT will have a better picture. Now if you spend loads of money on a LCD yea, you'll have a good picture, but low end LCD leave something to be desired IMO.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

I like the stability, sharpness, and geometric accuracy of an LCD. OTOH, low-end LCDs have bad colour rendering BUT so do low-end CRTs (but a price point that would get you a high-end CRT may only get you a low-end LCD of the same size)


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Zac, where have you used Flat Panels in any quantity, what environment were they in? I've used them in Training rooms (low end models, under less than perfect lighting) all the way thru the Executive Suite (the high end models, with very good room lighting) still found them to not be as sharp as you say. As a matter of fact I found them to be more stressful to use over longer periods of time. And these have all been using the DVI outputs. I'm not using any special considerations, just personal anecdote to come to my opinion. As for low end CRTs, the good tech vs bad tech is so close in price that most Low-End CRTs of today are superior to much of what was used 5+ years ago.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

I've only used laptop computer flat panels for any large amount of time (4 hrs at a time max). Desktop ones I've never had a chance to use more than a half hour or so (in high school on a New iMac a few times). I did find them to be much easier on my eyes in both situations than even a high end CRT (the LaCie Electron 22blue connected to a PowerMac G4 tower with an ATI card). Not so much crispness (the LaCie is crisp!) but just the overall "feel" of the image I find easier on my eyes. Again, everybody's eyes are different - some people may find CRTs far better.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Zac, What if Turtle Beach came out with a "Santa Cruz" CRT


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

In case you're at all serious, I'd never trust an audio company to make a decent video product. Anyone remember McPizza?


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

No, Not serious is the slightest


----------



## Kerry High (Apr 28, 2002)

I've had no problems with the two Viewsonic monitors i've had. First one lasted about seven years, second one worked perfectly for about two years until a couple months after lightening hit my house. (It also damaged two modems, a video card, a TV, Sega Dreamcast, VCR, Dolby Digital Reciever, SW64 switch, about half of the phone wiring, the well pump, the wall in the living room, part of the carpet, and a few knick-knacks, a surge protector, and a UPS)


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

I have a thinkpad with a 15" lcd, a Sony-tubed Dell flat 21" hooked up to the Thinkpad, and a Sony 20" flat hooked up to my Ultra30 creator3d... I prefer the Sun.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kerry High _
> *I've had no problems with the two Viewsonic monitors i've had. *


While I probably would not buy a Viewsonic for myself, I have used them extensively over the past few years. And they are excellent monitors. And if you are just using the every day stuff (internet, Office suite and not sitting 12 hours straight in front of the monitor) Then I would say the monitor would be perfect for most people. I guess it is the people who do advanced graphics or sit in front of that spreadsheet for 12-14 hours a day that may need that extra bit of quality.


----------



## digital223 (Dec 19, 2002)

Hey Topcat 99,

I have been doing some research for a combo lcd/ tv.........they are out there !
Cornea looks like a good deal if you can handle just short of $600 for a 17" unit.
They give the buyer everything including a 3 year warranty with replacement.
Altho the speakers are the weakest link on the unit it has everything else. 
contrast ratio 500:1
resolution 1280x1024 @60mz
H scan 31-82Khz
V scan 56-75Hz
Display colors 16.7mm
Svhs, rca audio inputs,
Check it out at Corneasystems.com
I just about ready to get one, they have been sold off the shelves at all the dealers i visited on the web.
For the past 2 years I have been using a CTX PR711f, it is a pure flat CRT, and I think an unheralded monitor .
But the idea of having a monitor and tv all in one, flat screen isalso fascinating.

Good luck.


----------

